# Frozen Bait?



## scrubmchiggins

Just started trapping for coyotes, using a foot hold trap, I put out some pieces of deer scraps from the deer i shot during shotgun season. Its been below freezing for a couple days and looks like we will be below freezing for the next several days. My question is, does the frozen meat still work as good as fresh bloody bait? I sprayed some coyote urine around the trap. I set this up yesterday afternoon and when to check on the 2 traps i set this morning and nothing, They have been placed for 12 hours, how long should i wait to replace the bait.... 1-2 days ? Like i said my trapping experience is a grand total of 24 hours so i'm a little green. So any advice from you experienced guys would be wonderful. I'm in a high coyote area, tons of tracks and i see them almost on a daily basis. So population is not a problem Thanks Brandon


----------



## Ruger

Give it a few days on your yotes. Sometimes I'll catch one right away, but usually it takes a few days for yotes to hit my sets.


----------



## Dang Dawg

Ever hear of a "Coyote popsicle "?

Take your meat scraps put them in a bucket fill with water and blood and freeze.

Knock it out and take it out to your traps and let it melt out slowly. the dogs will come for miles to lick the "sicle"


----------



## coyotejon

If it's that cold I wouldn't replace the bait at all. No reason to because the temps will keep it frozen.


----------



## savage12

good things said here. when we were trapping we had better luck snaring them. they would always move the trap or something. we snared quite a few of them. checked them everyday once a day, lots of fun just takes a lot of time


----------



## beavertrapper

+1 on the above.....

give it some time awprint:


----------



## 220swift

You'll probably be fine, I prefer than my chunk baits remain unfrozen thereby allowing more odors from them. You can accomplish this by going to a pharmacy and buying a bottle of glycerin(it's not very expensive) . Mix some glycerin with your chunks, add a few drops of coyote, fox or bobcat gland lure and you'll have a bait that will be functional all winter. It's also my preference not to spray urine on the trap bed area. It can cause some animals to roll in that smell. After you make your dirt hole, a few drops of urine on the backing above the hole will give you the cover scent you're looking for.


----------



## NattyB1

They'll find the set if you have selected a good location. The trouble is keeping the traps operating if you got freeze/thaw conditions. Dry dirt, peat moss, and powdered anti-freeze goes a long way. Best of luck.


----------



## hassell

I only used glycerin in my homemade lure, usually den sets is what I made for lynx, the heavy snow built up above it would eventually fall and partially cover the den, going by when checking the line I would put a fresh scent stick in a tree without getting off the snowmobile, eventually the wolve's cruising through would check it out and dig out the meat chunks getting caught in the #3 double. Some dens I would rebuild.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Fresh meat that is frozen doesn't give off as much smell as a (prepared) bait mixture, one that has been left to rot a little, and then preserved. ie: bait bought from a trapping supply store, or made and preserved yourself... +1 on what 220swift said about spraying urine on or around you traps, spray some down the hole or on a stick/bone etc. behind your dirt hole set. Rotten meat will catch skunks. As for urine, I would use Fox, Coyote or Bobcat... Good Luck.


----------



## catcapper

Az mentioned it in his post--- "or made and preserved yourself"--- and I know some folks are gonna ask how do I .............................

So I'm gonna tell ya how some of us old time riggers do it.lol.

Method #1:

Folks can taint the meat or not--- your choice. Remove the fat and membrane from your meat bait and cut it into 1 1/2" chunks or 3/4"x3/4"x3" strips. Place the meat in a container--- bowl, pan, big jar--- and give it a "good" covering of salt. Rub the salt into the meat chunks. Let the bait set in the container at least 8 hours. Remove the bait and give it a quick run through fresh water to remove the salt covering. Don't wash it off like your do'in the dishes--- just give it a quick pass to knock the heavy salt off. Then spread the bait out on the countertop or a board (make sure the barn cats cant get to it.lol) and let the rinse water evaporate off the meat. The bait now has the look (rinse water evaporated) of when you were cut'in it up. Rub glycerine oil (don't be afraid to rub it in) into the meat bait and it should be good to go.

The question I get asked a lot when I explain this method to some of the young'un's is--- " wont the bait taste too salty to the critter?"

I just tell'em--- "If you made the set right, there should be steel snap'in or doors slam'in before a critter ever gets his pearly whites on the bait." LOL.

Method #2:

This type of preserving meat or fish bait is pretty simple. Prepare the bait into chunks or strips and place it in a container. Add a couple tablespoons of sodium benzoate per pint of bait. It will take 4 days to a week for the SB to take full effect on the bait. Remove the bait and rub glycerine oil onto the bait and its ready for your set.

Now go catch something.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger

Great advice catcapper! Thanks

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Great recipe Cat, almost sounds like you should be putting it in the smoker. HA !! I never used a whole lot of chunk bait as there was a good supply of squirrels around, thanks for helping out.


----------



## 220swift

catcapper said:


> Az mentioned it in his post--- "or made and preserved yourself"--- and I know some folks are gonna ask how do I .............................
> 
> So I'm gonna tell ya how some of us old time riggers do it.lol.
> 
> Method #1:
> 
> Folks can taint the meat or not--- your choice. Remove the fat and membrane from your meat bait and cut it into 1 1/2" chunks or 3/4"x3/4"x3" strips. Place the meat in a container--- bowl, pan, big jar--- and give it a "good" covering of salt. Rub the salt into the meat chunks. Let the bait set in the container at least 8 hours. Remove the bait and give it a quick run through fresh water to remove the salt covering. Don't wash it off like your do'in the dishes--- just give it a quick pass to knock the heavy salt off. Then spread the bait out on the countertop or a board (make sure the barn cats cant get to it.lol) and let the rinse water evaporate off the meat. The bait now has the look (rinse water evaporated) of when you were cut'in it up. Rub glycerine oil (don't be afraid to rub it in) into the meat bait and it should be good to go.
> 
> The question I get asked a lot when I explain this method to some of the young'un's is--- " wont the bait taste too salty to the critter?"
> 
> I just tell'em--- "If you made the set right, there should be steel snap'in or doors slam'in before a critter ever gets his pearly whites on the bait." LOL.
> 
> Method #2:
> 
> This type of preserving meat or fish bait is pretty simple. Prepare the bait into chunks or strips and place it in a container. Add a couple tablespoons of sodium benzoate per pint of bait. It will take 4 days to a week for the SB to take full effect on the bait. Remove the bait and rub glycerine oil onto the bait and its ready for your set.
> 
> Now go catch something.LOL.
> 
> awprint:


great advice and spot on for recipes.


----------

